# Bearded dragon passing out yellow urate?



## MofuTofu (Mar 22, 2011)

The tip of my beardies urate is yellow, i only noticed today and i dunno if its normal. I normally dont pay attention to the poo.. I see it i clean it lol. But today I accually looked at his poop and saw yellow on the urate.


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

I understand, that in some species of reptile, yellow urates can be a sign of dehydration.


----------



## MofuTofu (Mar 22, 2011)

ty for the info!


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

andy007 said:


> I understand, that in some species of reptile, yellow urates can be a sign of dehydration.


Yes it does  Give your beardie a bath swish the water around him and he should drink. Do this a few times a week for the next few weeks


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I agree with Andy, yellow Urate is quite a good sign of dehydration. 
I have seen this with animals we have rescued in the past. 
It is however quite treatible with vetrinary instruction. 

Misting food items such as salads and (lightly including lettuce now and again can help) 
simply because of the high water content.

Bathing or showering your little friend daily also.
I know some people say they dont offer there bearded dragon a water dish, in this case I would.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I agree with Andy, yellow Urate is quite a good sign of dehydration.
> I have seen this with animals we have rescued in the past.
> It is however quite treatible with vetrinary instruction.
> 
> ...


Yes I agree but keep it in the cool end id also only offer it until its more hydrated. How much veg does he eat?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I also notice you are in Stoke on Trent, there is a reptile specialist vet in cheshire.
It is not too far away. 
It is called cheshire pets.
With a bit of luck you might have just caught an early sign of it.


----------

